# West Nova Scotia Regiment - Second World War



## Michael OLeary (7 Dec 2009)

I've received a request from a lady researching Canadian regiments which were stationed in Worthing and West Sussex England During WW2. She is looking for a point of contact with the WNSR regarding unit archives, war diary, etc.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ajp (8 Dec 2009)

The OR in Aldershot NS should be able to hook you up with a contact directly.  I know the West Novies parade there, but if their own OR is not manned full time the Aldershot one is.  I have a good friend there, but he is not on Army.Ca, that I know of.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Dec 2009)

I've already sent a general inquiry for the unit Adjutant through the Recruiting NCO.  I was hoping that someone could identify a specific point of contact.


----------



## ajp (8 Dec 2009)

OK.  I know a few pers that may help, I'll ask when I am on my own time and post anything later.


----------



## Jammer (9 Dec 2009)

I may be able to help as well.


----------



## nnsh (21 Dec 2009)

contact info.......... csm tom tupper....1 902 678 7930.....ext 2117   or    ext 2109


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2009)

Now there's a name from my deep dark past.  Anyone on the DIN today that can PM me MWO Tupper's e-mail address?  I'll drop him a note to find after the holidays.

Thanks.


----------

